# Made in the USA trail cameras



## Son (Jul 27, 2012)

Who if anyone manufactures in the USA?

Then i guess the next question would be. Where are their parts made?


----------



## bowtie (Jul 27, 2012)

none that i am aware of.........


----------



## Egbertdavis (Jul 27, 2012)

Reconyx - mostly


----------



## bowtie (Jul 27, 2012)

Egbertdavis said:


> Reconyx - mostly



oops forgot about that one...but parts from over the pond...


----------



## Son (Jul 27, 2012)

That's not what i had hoped to hear. Not much choice then, to buy American. Maybe some homebrew enthusiest could start a company. Guess USA parts would the next challenge.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 27, 2012)

Even with hombrew the cameras used have foreign parts in them or where made over seas as far as being built we build them here the boards are made here. cases glass fresnal etc are also that would be about the best thing to an American made trail camera there is. There are a couple builders such as JTS wildlife cameras and the 12ring.com both are members of hagshouse. here on this site there are a couple that build but most don't do It as a business like the 2 I mentioned


----------



## Son (Jul 27, 2012)

Shame, our country has really slid backwards on manufacturing.


----------



## Cooondog (Jul 27, 2012)

Son said:


> Shame, our country has really slid backwards on manufacturing.



I agree with you 100%.

But Odumbo says you didn't build that someone else did.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 27, 2012)

" The private sector is just fine"  Barry Sorento- May 2012


----------



## ArrowWarrior75 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think there is a guy on here by the name BowTie that makes trail cameras. From what I've seen he does a jam up job. I dont know the fella but may be contacting him when I get some money saved up!


----------



## bowtie (Jul 27, 2012)

ArrowWarrior75 said:


> I think there is a guy on here by the name BowTie that makes trail cameras. From what I've seen he does a jam up job. I dont know the fella but may be contacting him when I get some money saved up!



yep.....I been known to build a camera or two....thanks for your kind words....looking forward to helping you out with a camera....


----------



## kujoandme (Jul 28, 2012)

camtraker  watkinsville,ga  been in business for over 16 years.  www.camtraker.com  1-800-654-8948


----------



## bowtie (Jul 28, 2012)

kujoandme said:


> camtraker  watkinsville,ga  been in business for over 16 years.  www.camtraker.com  1-800-654-8948



they are out of business now....there is a guy on here that goes by camfan...he bought most of the stuff cam tracker had left over...


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jul 28, 2012)

Sad news, I was going to post the same thing..I have about had all I want of these cheap products.

Bowtie: so you build camera's??


----------



## bowtie (Jul 28, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Sad news, I was going to post the same thing..I have about had all I want of these cheap products.
> 
> Bowtie: so you build camera's??



yes i do....let me know if i can help you out...


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jul 28, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## FIREMANJIM (Oct 2, 2012)

I am new to this forum.  Heard my name has been mentioned over here a time or two so thought I would join up....Thanks Brian....


----------

